# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  database error

## rossa

Pozdrav
Jucer i danas mi se cesto javlja ova poruka kad pokusavam s moba otvoriti neku temu. 
Moram po par puta kliknuti refresh da mi otvori.
Ne znam je li to do moba ili veze, iako mi je dosad bas pisalo da nisam spojena na net
Pomoc

----------


## Uh-puh

I kod mene isto- malo hoce, malo nece. Nije do interneta.

----------


## enela

Isto kod mene.

----------


## Mia and me

i meni se isto javlja na laptopu

----------


## rossa

Ne znam je li to povezano, ali ne stizu mi na mail obavijesti o novim postovima na pretplacenim temama ni o primljenim privatnim porukama

----------


## Yummy_mummy

eto, ne mogu uopce poslati pp, stalno se javlja isti error

----------


## Storma

test

----------


## Cathy

Isto se javlja, normalni komp.

----------


## Mia and me

> Ne znam je li to povezano, ali ne stizu mi na mail obavijesti o novim postovima na pretplacenim temama ni o primljenim privatnim porukama


ni meni nema maila o primljenim privatnim porukama

----------


## Bodulica

i kod mene isto.

----------


## Peterlin

Ma to je nešto na serveru... vjerojatno je kod svih isto. Do sada su uvijek relativno brzo otklanjali takve smetnje. Budu i sada.

----------


## rossa

ja i dalje ne dobivam obavijesti o temama na koje sam pretplacena ni obavijesti o novoj pp

----------

